# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Ayn Rand

## Do Not Tread On

*Ayn Rand*


*Ayn Rand* (emri rus: _Alisa Zinov'evna Rozenbaum_), qe' nje shkrimtare, filozofe dhe skenografe amerikane me origjine ruse. Autore e The Fountainhead dhe Atlas Shrugged. Themeluese dhe promovuese e rrymes filozofike te objektivizmit. Mbeshtetese e _individualizmit_ dhe e _egoizmit racional_, kuptuar si virtyti me natyror dhe me i rendesishem, i cili ka te beje me *kerkimin e te mires individuale pa i shkaktuar deme te tjereve*.

Citime:
* “_Po i afrohemi me shpejtesi stadit te fundit te inversionit: Stadit ku qeveria eshte e lire te beje gjithcka qe i pelqen, ndersa qytetaret mund te veprojne vetem me leje – qe eshte stadi i periudhave me te erreta te historise njerzore, stadi i sundimit me forcen e eger_.”
* “_Racizmi eshte forma me e ulet, me e eger dhe me primitive e kolektivizimit_.”

Mund te lexoni me shume mbi Ayn Rand ne faqen perkatese ne Wikipedia: "*Ayn Rand*".

----------

jada (09-08-2014),Wonder Woman (11-08-2014)

----------


## Do Not Tread On

Pse sa herë që troket kriza amerikanët blejnë Atlasin?!

*Pse sa herë që troket kriza amerikanët blejnë Atlasin?!*
Nga *Don Watkins* 

Nuk ndodh shpesh që zgjedhjet amerikane të ndezin debate mbi një filozof, por, që kur Mitt Romney zgjodhi Paul Ryan-in si kandidat për zëvendëspresident, bisedat kanë filluar të rrotullohen rreth ideve të shkrimtares-filozofe Ayn Rand. Thuhet që Ryan-i është një adhurues i Rand-it dhe, megjithëse është stërmunduar ta largojë veten nga e gjithë filozofia e saj, ai vazhdon të pranojë se romani “Revolta e Atlasit” është një histori e madhërishme. Ryan-i nuk është i vetmi që e mendon këtë. Që nga kriza financiare e 2008-s, romani i Rand-it, i shkruar më 1957-n, ka shitur më shumë se 1.5 milion kopje. Interesante është se pothuajse të gjitha ato shitje i përkasin ShBA-së. Pse kaq shumë amerikanë, duke filluar që nga studentët e deri te politikanët, flasin për romanin e Rand-it? 
Pse në Europë librat e saj janë relativisht më të lënë pas dore? Përgjigjja e të dyja pyetjeve është e njëjta: “Revolta e Altasit” është një himn ndaj shpirtit amerikan. Shpirti amerikan karakterizohet nga pavarësia, individualizmi, liria politike, liria ekonomike dhe ambiciet prodhuese. Ky është kuptimi i jetës, mrekullisht i përmbajtur në sloganin e Revolucionit Amerikan: “Mos më nëpërkëmb”. Ishte i njëjti shpirt që i shtyu shumë amerikanë t’i kundërviheshin zgjerimit të ndërhyrjes dhe fuqisë shtetërore më 2008-n. Ata jo vetëm që e shihnin “qeverinë e madhe” si një kërcënim ndaj ekonomisë,por ajo ishte një përbuzje ndaj gjithë asaj çfarë përfaqëson Amerika. Pas tetë vjetësh me Bushin dhe tetë minutash me Obamën, ata nuk e duruan më nëpërkëmbjen. Atlasi i flet këtij shpirti. Në një botë, fatkeqësisht të ngjashme me tonën, në një botë ku ekonomia po shkatërrohet, ku qeveria ndërhyn gjithmonë e më shumë dhe ku individët prodhues denoncohen dhe sfiliten për të mirën e individëve parazitë, tregohet historia e burrave dhe e grave që vendosin ta ndalojnë nëpërkëmbjen. Për më tepër, kjo histori dramatike përmban edhe një energji të fuqishme intelektuale: Atlasi i jep shpirtit amerikan një mbrojtje filozofike që nuk e ka pasur kurrë. Shpirti amerikan është akuzuar shpesh si i vogël, i pashpirt dhe materialist. “Revolta e Atlasit” i shkatërron të gjitha këto akuza. Aty tregohet se kapitalizmi është një sistem ku përfitojnë të gjithë, ku të gjithë individët janë të lirë të ndjekin lumturinë e tyre. Atlasi tregon se është e drejtë që individët të punojnë për lumturinë e tyre dhe se ata që mundohen të të “nëpërkëmbin”, të të kontrollojnë jetën, të rishpërndajnë pasurinë dhe të hipotekojnë të ardhmen tënde, janë moralisht gabim. Nuk është një rastësi pra, që popullariteti i pakufishëm i Ayn Rand-it në Amerikë nuk ka tejkaluar në Europë. Për të njëjtën arsye, europianët kanë përqafuar gjerësisht politikat ndërhyrëse të shtetit gjatë krizës postfinanciare, duke filluar nga infuzioni i parave në ekonomi e deri te rregulloret e reja dhe të gjera, ndërsa amerikanët u rebeluan. Çfarëdolloj slogani përfaqësoftë shpirtin europian ndaj jetës, me siguri ai nuk është “Mos më nëpërkëmb”. Ayn Rand-i e shkroi “Revoltën e Atlasit”, të paktën pjesërisht, si një paralajmërim për amerikanët. Ajo besonte se, që në vitet 1890, Amerika kishte lëvizur nga rrënjët e saj të tregut të lirë dhe po shkiste drejt shtetëzimit (asaj do t’i ishte dukur absurd fakti i shumëbesuar që Amerika i ngjante sadopak tregut të lirë në vitet para krizës financiare). Për ta ndaluar këtë lëvizje, amerikanët duhet të përkthenin shpirtin e tyre individualist në një program ideologjik të saktë, një program që lartësonte individualizmin dhe kapitalizmin “laissez-faire” si ideale morale e politike. Për t’ia dalë mbanë në këtë detyrë, argumentonte Rand-i, amerikanët duhet të dyshojnë dhe të përbuzin idenë aliene të altruizmit. Altruizmi është doktrina e Botës së Vjetër, që thotë se është detyra jote të jetosh për të tjerët dhe të sakrifikosh interesat e tua vetjake për ta. Në një mënyrë apo në një tjetër, kjo doktrinë morale ka qenë justifikimi i çdo programi social. Thuhet se njerëzit e tjerë kanë nevojë që t’u paguhet pensioni apo shëndeti i tyre, prandaj ata kanë të drejtë t’i marrin këto lekë nga ti. Përndjekja individuale e lumturisë kundër altruizmit: kjo është zgjedhja para së cilës gjendet sot Amerika. Megjithëse Rand-i po u fliste kryesisht amerikanëve, ajo nuk po u fliste vetëm atyre. Ajo mendonte se shpirti i Amerikës është i hapur ndaj çdo individi të gatshëm të mendojë. Sot, teksa shtetet europiane po ndërhyjnë gjithmonë e më shumë në ekonomi, ai shpirt dhe idetë e “Revoltës së Atlasit” janë të nevojshme më shumë se kurrë. 


(The Guardian 2012)

----------

Wonder Woman (11-08-2014)

----------


## Do Not Tread On

Ayn Rand dhe manifesti i parë i saj kundër komunizmit

*Ayn Rand dhe manifesti i parë i saj kundër komunizmit*


“Shumë skena në romanin Ne të gjallët të shkrimtares Ayn Rand, janë tërësisht të përjetueshme për shqiptarët që kanë jetuar në diktaturë dhe për imageskëtë arsye mendoj se publiku i rritur do të identifikohet jashtëzakonisht me këtë rrëfim”. Përkthyesja e librit, Saverina Pasho është një nga më të mirat dhe të njohurat në treg dhe është shumë e apasionuar mbas kësaj historie. “Libri del në treg më 30 gusht”, – thotë botuesja e botimeve ‘Pegi’, Loreta Berhami, e cila risjell tek lexuesi shqiptar romanin e parë të botuar të autores ruso-amerikane Ayn Rand “Ne të gjallët”. Ky roman, botuar për herë të parë në 1936-ën, është gjithashtu edhe manifesti i saj i parë kundër komunizmit. Rand ka thënë se ky libër i afrohet autobiografisë së saj më shumë se çdo gjë tjetër që ajo do të shkruante ndonjëherë. I vendosur në Rusinë postrevolucionare, “Ne të gjallët” tregon historinë prekëse të tre njerëzve që luftojnë kundër shtypjes sovjetike. Protagonistja, Kira, njësoj si Rand, rritet në Rusinë postrevolucionare, në një familje borgjeze, e cila ka humbur të gjithë pushtetin dhe pasurinë e mëparshme dhe është e detyruar të jetojë në kushte shumë të vështira. Por Kira ka një shpirt të pavarur dhe refuzon që të jetojë sipas idealeve të familjes së saj apo të shoqërisë sovjetike. Ajo do të bëhet inxhiniere dhe arrin të regjistrohet në Institutin Teknologjik. Në jetën e saj hyjnë dy burra: Andreji, një komunist dhe anëtar i policisë sekrete sovjetike, i cili do të detyrohet të përballet me konfliktin midis idealeve të tij dhe realitetit të jetës komuniste, dhe Leoja, një djalë, origjina borgjeze e të cilit e damkos automatikisht si armik shteti. Lidhja midis këtyre tre individëve krijon bazën e romanit. Pa lejen e Rand-it, në 1942-shin, në Itali, “Ne të gjallët” do të bëhet një film me dy pjesë: “Noi Vivi” dhe “Addio, Kira”. Regjisori i filmit ishte Goffredo Alessandrini, ndërsa aktorët :Alida Valli në rolin e Kirës, Fosco Giachetti në rolin e Andrejit dhe Rossano Brazzi në rolin e Leos. Filmi pati shumë sukses në Itali dhe publiku e kuptoi menjëherë se ai ishte kundër fashizmit po aq sa edhe kundër komunizmit. Pas shumë javësh transmetimi, filmi u ndalua kur autoritetet gjermane dhe italiane zbuluan që ishte bazuar mbi librin e një autoreje çifute. I rigjetur në vitet 1960, filmi u redaktua në një version të ri me nëntituj në anglisht. Ky version u miratua nga Rand-i dhe u shfaq në 1986-n me titullin “Ne të gjallët”.

*Kritika*
Për herë të parë, “Ne të gjallët” u botua në 1936-ën dhe njohu sukses vetëm pasi autorja botoi, shumë vite më vonë bestsellerin e saj të dytë “Revolta e Atlasit” (i pari qe “The Fountainhead”, në proces botimi nga Botimet Pegi). “Ne të gjallët” është shitur me mbi tre milionë kopje në SHBA dhe është përkthyer e botuar në 10 gjuhë të botës. Një histori dashurie kolosale me një strukturë filozofike masive.”- shkruan kritika. Ayn Rand (1905, Shën Pjetërburg – 1982, Nju-Jork) është shkrimtarja e parë që ka mbrojtur në mënyrë të flaktë një ideologji të bazuar në lirinë individuale, egoizmin racional, etik dhe kapitalizmin ekstrem “laissez-faire. Ajo iu kundërvu fesë, luftës dhe çdo forme të ndërhyrjes së shtetit në ekonomi. Librat dhe mendimi i saj kanë qenë shumë influencues në kulturën dhe shoqërinë e SHBA-së. “Ne të gjallët” ka qenë romani i saj i parë i botuar në anglisht, ndërsa në Shqipëri vjen i dyti, mbas suksesit të romanit “Revolta e Atlasit”.


MAPO  {16/09/2013}

----------

jada (09-08-2014),Wonder Woman (11-08-2014)

----------


## Do Not Tread On

Amerika sipas Ayn Rand

*Amerika sipas Ayn Rand*

- [...] Mund të them - jo si një patriot i mërzitshëm, por me dijeni të thella e të nevojshme të themeleve metafizike, epistemologjike, etike, politike dhe estetike - se Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës janë më madhështori, më fisniku dhe në parimet e veta themeltare i vetmi vend moral në historinë e botës.

- [...] Që nga epoka e artë e Greqisë, ka patur vetëm një erë të arsyes në 23 shekuj të filozofisë perëndimore. Përgjatë dekadave finale të asaj epoke, Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës u krijuan si një komb i mëvetshëm. Ky është thelbi i këtij vendi-natyra e tij, zhvillimi dhe uniciteti: Shtetet e Bashkuara janë kombi i Iluminizmit.

- [...] Arritja më thellësisht revolucionare e Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës ishte nënshtrimi i shoqërisë ndaj ligjit moral. Parmi i të drejtave individuale të njeriut përfaqëson zgjatimin e moralitetit në sistemin social-si kufizimi i pushtetit të qeverisë, si mbrojtje e njeriut ndaj forcës së ashpër të kolektives, si nënshtrimi i fuqisë para së drejtës. Shtetet e Bashkuara ishin e para shoqëri morale në histori. Të gjitha sistemet e mëparshme e kishin konsideruar njeriun si mjet sakrifice për qëllimet e të tjerëve dhe shoqërinë si një synim më vete. Amerika e sheh njeriun si synim më vete dhe shoqërinë si një mjet për bashkekzistencën paqësore, në rend, të vullnetshme të individëve. Të gjitha sistemet e mëparshme pretendonin se jeta e njeriut i përket shoqërisë, se shoqëria mund ta përdorë njeriun në çfarëdo mënyre të mundshme dhe çdo liri që njeriu gëzon është e tija si favor, si leje e shoqërisë dhe ajo mund të merret në çdo kohë. Amerika e ka se jeta e njeriut është e drejtë e tij (që do të thotë si parim moral dhe si e drejtë natyrore) se një e drejtë është pronë e individit, se shoqëria si e tillë nuk ka të drejta, dhe se i vetmi qëllim moral i qeverisë është mbrojtja e të drejtave individuale.

- [...] Pasuria e Amerikës nuk u krijua nga flijimet publike për ‘të mirën e përbashkët’, por nga gjenialiteti produktiv i njeriut të lirë që ndoqi interesat e tij personale dhe bërjen e pasurive private. Njerëz nuk u lanë të vdisnin urie për të paguar për industrializimin e Amerikës. Njerëzve iu dhanë punë më të mira, rroga më të larta dhe mallra më të lira pas shpikjes së çdo makine të re, pas çdo zbulimi shkencor apo përparimi teknologjik-dhe rrjedhimisht i gjithë vendi po bënte përpara dhe po përfitonte, jo vuante, me çdo hap të hedhur.

- [...] Ishte një europian që e zbuloi Amerikën, por ishin amerikanët i pari komb që zbuluan tokën dhe vendin e njeriut në të, potencialin e njeriut për lumturi dhe bota e cila i përket njeriut për ta marrë. Ata dështuan vetëm në zbulimin e fjalëve për të emërtuar arritjen e tyre, konceptet për ta identifikuar, parimet për t’i prirë rrugën, filozofinë e duhur dhe pasojën e saj: një kulturë amerikane.

- Amerika kurrë nuk ka patur një kulturë origjinale, një trupë idesh që dalin nga thelbi i saj filozofik (aristotelian) dhe që shprehin ndryshimin e saj të thellë nga të gjitha vendet e tjera në histori.

- Intelektualët amerikanë ishin në varësi pasive ndaj europianëve dhe të afërt të varfër pothuajse që në krye të herës. Ata jetonin me thërrimet e thata dhe modat e shkuara të Europës përfshirë edhe emra të dalë mode si Freud dhe Wittgenstein. I vetmi kontribut i Amerikës në filozofi - Pragmatizmi - ishte një riciklim i keq i premisave kantiano-hegeliane.

----------

jada (09-08-2014)

----------


## Eligers

Ayn Rand mbi homoseksualët: 

_To proclaim spiritual sisterhood with lesbians... is so repulsive a set of premises from so loathsome a sense of life that an accurate commentary would require the kind of language I do not like to see in print.[/B]_

Ka shumë të drejtë, edhe unë e urrej këtë lloj gjuhë në letër.
...

është shkrimtarja e parë që ka *mbrojtur* në mënyrë të flaktë një ideologji të bazuar në lirinë individuale,* egoizmin racional*, etik dhe kapitalizmin ekstrem laissez-faire.

Ah, kjo pjesa shumë interesante. Shpresoj të kem kohë më vonë të shkruaj dy fjalë mbi këtë.

----------


## Do Not Tread On

@Eligers: Kjo teme eshte per shkrimtaren Ayn Rand, dhe une personalisht do te beje te pamunduren qe ketu te diskutohet vetem per vepren letrare te Ayn Rand. Nese ke deshire te flasesh per homoseksualizmin apo pederastine, shko ne ndonje forum homoseksualesh, apo tek tema perkatese po tek ky forum.

Ta perseris: *Ketu do te flitet dhe postohet vetem per shkrimtaren Ayn Rand. Nese do te diskutosh per homoseksualizmin hap nje teme tjeter tek nenforumi perkates. Ky eshte nenforumi i letersise se huaj.* Isha mjaftueshem i qarte?

Tani, per sa i perket genjestrave qe ke sjelle, madje edhe pa reference:




> *The Myth*
> Ayn Rand criticized homosexuals and homosexuality.
> 
> *The Truth:*
> If Ayn Rand criticized a gang of gay bank robbers for being bank robbers, you could state the half truth that she criticized homosexuals. In this sense it is true that she criticized some in the gay rights movement and it was primarily when they acted as political activists demanding special rights. (see below). She did not limit such criticism to gays. In “The Missing Link,” Philosophy: Who Needs It, 43, she refers to both gay and non-gays ("hippies, yippies, beatniks, peaceniks, Women’s Libs, Gay Libs, Jesus Freaks, Earth Children") as people "seeking tribal 'protection.' ”
>      She also said: "_All laws against homosexual acts should be repealed. I do not approve of such practices or regard them as necessarily moral, but it is improper for the law to interfere with a relationship between consenting adults_." (From her 1968 Ford Hall Forum lecture "On Living Death")
>      Ayn Rand never wrote at length about homosexuality. When asked what philosophy specifically has to say on the subject of sex she answered: "It says that sex is good." (Objectivism: The Philosophy of Ayn Rand p346)
> 
> While answering the question "Is homosexuality moral", Dr. Leonard Peikoff, Ayn Rand's closest associate and intellectual heir said in a podcast from May 25, 2009:
> ...

----------


## Do Not Tread On

Keto me poshte jane disa burime informacioni te besueshme ku mund te informoheni pa shtremberrime mbi Autoren ne Fjale:

*Ayn Rand Myths* - nje webfaqe qe merret me demaskimin e te gjitha miteve dhe genjeshtrave me otivacione denigruese qe jane ngritur ndaj autores ne fjale.

*Ayn Rand Lexicon* - nje webfaqe teper interesante me citime, fragmente dhe materiale nga vepra letrare dhe filozofike e Autores Ayn Rand.

*The Objective Standard* - Nje Reviste, ne gjuhen angleze, qe merret me divulgimin e ideve te Autores Ayn Rand. Nje pjese e mire e materialeve mund te lexohet edhe pa abonim.

*The Atlas Society* - po aq interesante sa me siper, por qe merret kryesisht me trajtimin e objektivizmit, si filozofi.

*Ayn Rand Org* - Faqja zyrtare e vepres se Autores Ayn Rand.

Në shqip Ayn Rand, amerikania ruse e Revoltës së Atlasit




> *Në shqip Ayn Rand, amerikania ruse e Revoltës së Atlasit*
> TIRANE - Është botuar në shqipe nga Pegi, vëllimi i dytë i trilogjisë Revolta e Atlasit. E shkruar nga autorja e njohur Aun Rand, romani është shqipëruar nga Amik Kasoruho. Libri, me elemente të ndryshme romance, misteri dhe politike, paraqet parullën më të gjerë të bindjeve politike, filozofike dhe liberale të përpunuara nga Ayn Rand-i. Heronjtë tanë ndodhen tashmë në një situatë ekonomike të vështirë, armiqtë janë identifikuar, por mbetet ende sekreti i motorit magjik, i zhdukjeve të mistershme dhe i kush është Xhon Gallti?. A do arrijnë Denji dhe Riardeni të jenë të lumtur së bashku? Si do u vejë filli industrive dhe hekurudhave? Çdo të ndodhë midis Denjit dhe Fransiskos? Dhe mbi të gjitha, pse zhduken njerëzit më të zotë të botës? Këto e shumë më shumë do i gjeni në volumin e dytë të Revolta e Atlasit. Kritika ka folur shumë për Revoltën e Atlasit, që u botua në vitin 1957 për herë të parë. Që atëherë ka qenë në mënyrë të vazhdueshme një nga librat më popullorë në SHBA. Ai u rendit në vendin e gjashtë në listën e librave më të shitur të New York Times-it, tri ditë pas botimit. Mbeti në listë për 21 javë dhe arriti në vendin e katërt. Në një sondazh të vitit 1991, Revolta e Atlasit rezultoi si libri i dytë më influencues pas Biblës. Botimi ka shitur mbi 30 milionë kopje gjatë gjithë historisë së tij dhe është botuar në 23 gjuhë të ndryshme. Ai ka shitur 3 milionë kopje vetëm në tri vite nga 2008-a deri në 2010-n, periudhë kur libri u rikthye në modë. Sipas The Economist, shitjet e librit duket se përkojnë me publikimin e të dhënave ekonomike. Sa herë që në ekonominë botërore dhe amerikane ndihen efektet e një krize, lexuesit i rikthehen Atlasit. Ai është parë si një celebrim i jetës dhe i lumturisë. ...Individët krijues, qëllimet e pastra dhe racionaliteti arrijnë gëzimin dhe përmbushjen. Parazitët, që vazhdimisht shmangin qëllimshmërinë dhe arsyen, shkatërrohen me të drejtë. Sa herë që qeveritë ndërhyjnë në treg, lexuesit nxitojnë të blejnë Revoltën e Atlasit. Pse? Arsyeja kuptohet, nga emri i një grupi të krijuar së fundmi në Facebook: I lexuat lajmet sot? Duket sikur Revolta e Atlasit po ndodh në jetën e vërtetë, shkruante The Economist në vitin 2009. Autorja Ayn Rand, lindur më 1905 në Shën Pjetërburg ka vdekur më 1982 në Nju Jork dhe ka qenë një shkrimtare e filozofe amerikane. Ajo është shkrimtarja e parë që ka mbrojtur në mënyrë të flaktë një ideologji të bazuar në lirinë individuale, egoizmin racional, etik dhe kapitalizmin ekstrem laissez-faire. Ajo iu kundërvu fesë, luftës dhe çdo forme të ndërhyrjes së shtetit në ekonomi. Librat dhe mendimi i saj kanë qenë shumë influencues në kulturën dhe shoqërinë e SHBA-së. 
> Po nga Pegi është botuar këto ditë edhe libri për fëmijë i ilustruar Në mbretërinë e fantazisë. Shkruar nga Jeronim Stilton dhe përkthyer nga Agim Doksani, ai i çon të vegjlit në një udhëtim spektakolar. A do të dëshironit të takonit shtriga, sirena, dragonj, xhinde, xhuxhmaxhuxhë mjekroshë, gjigantë, zana... Por edhe njëbrirësh, katallanë dhe njerëz-ujqër? Do tju pëlqente të fluturonit në shpinën e Dragoit legjendar të Ylberit? Le të nisemi së bashku atëherë, në këtë udhëtim aventuror në flatrat e fantazisë, bashkë me Jeronim Stiltonin. 
> 
> (er.nu/Gazeta Shqiptare/BalkanWeb) - 2013





> I am often asked whether I am primarily a novelist or a philosopher. The answer is: both. In a certain sense, every novelist is a philosopher, because one cannot present a picture of human existence without a philosophical framework. . . . In order to define, explain and present my concept of man, I had to become a philosopher in the specific meaning of the term. *Ayn Rand*, Preface *For the New Intellectual*


"Shpesh me pyesin nese jam kryesisht nje noveliste apo nje filozofe. Pergjigjj eshte: te dyja. Ne njefare menyre, cdo novelist eshte nje filozof, sepse nje njeri nuk mund te prezantoj nje panorame te ekzistences njerezore pa nje kornize filozofike... Ne menyre qe te perkufizoja, shpjegoja dhe paraqisja konceptin tim te njeriut, me duhej te behesha nje filozofe ne domethenien specifike te termit". - Ayn Rand

----------


## Do Not Tread On

Ketu me poshte eshte nje video e shkurter por teper interesante qe ben nje paraqitje dinjitoze te Autores Ayn Rand dhe te filozofise Objektiviste.




> Ayn Rand's philosophy for living on Earth — Objectivism — upholds objective reality, reason, rational self-interest, and laissez-faire capitalism. It places the individual as hero and his own happiness as sacred.

----------

Wonder Woman (11-08-2014)

----------


## Do Not Tread On

Ndersa ketu nje biografi e shkurter e jetes se Autores Ayn Rand.




_[Kapitalizmi] është një sistem në të cilin njerëzit raportohen me njëri-tjetrin jo si viktima dhe xhelatë, jo si pronarë dhe skllevër, por si tregtarë, nëpërmjet shkëmbimit të vullnetshëm për përfitim të ndërsjelltë. Është një sistem në të cilin asnjë njeri nuk mund të përftojë diçka duke përdorur forcë fizike dhe asnjë nuk mund t'i japi fillesë forcës fizike kundrejt të tjerëve._ - *Ayn Rand*

*Ayn Rand* (pershtatje ne shqip nga AynRand.org)

Gjate jetes se saj Ayn Randi u be nje figure e famshme dhe kontorverse. Nje autore te ciles i jane shitur milina e miliona kopje te librave te vet, e cila tejconte mesazhin e vet ne klasa universiteti, ne Hollywood, ne Kongresin Amerikan, ne faqet editoriale, ne talk show dhe ne programe radio.

Prania e saj ne debatin publik amerikane vetem sa eshte rritur qe prej kohes se vdekjes se saj ne vitin 1982  - filozofia e saj, sot, eshte bere e mirenjohur.
Sot, librat e saj jane shitur ne miliona kopje, dhe ajo vete eshte subjekti i nje dokumentari te nominuar per cmimin Oscar.

Ushqyer nga vizioni i saj per njeriun si nje qenie heroike, dhe nga filozifia origjinale qe i qendron pas veprave, gjithnje e me shume njerz, nga te gjitha fushat e jetes, nga biznesmenet tek studentet tek profesoret tek atletet tek artistet, po thone te njejten gje: "Shkrimet e Ayn Rand-it ndryshuan jeten time".

-

Ketu mund te lexoni dicka me shume (ne anglisht) mbi idete kryesore qe gjenden ne veprat e saj: *AynRandIdeas*

----------


## Do Not Tread On

_Justifikimi moral i kapitalizmit nuk qendron ne ceshtjen altruiste se paraqet menyren me te mire te mundshme per te arritur "te miren e perbashket".
Eshte e vertete se kapitalizmi eshte -nese "e mira e perbashket" ka ndonji kuptim- por kjo eshte pasoje sekondare e kapitalizmit. Justifikimi moral i kapitalizmit qendron ne faktin se eshte i vetmi system ne harmoni me natyren arsyetuese njerezore, sepse mbron njeriun mbijetues dhe se principi kryesor i tij eshte: drejtesia_ - AYN RAND

*KAPITALIZMI, IDEALI I PANJOHUR*

*CFARE ESHTE KAPITALIZMI?*Kapitalizmi eshte nje system shoqeror i bazuar ne principet e individualizmit. Termi "kapitalizem" eshte i perdorur ne kete rast ne sensin e gjere filozofiko-politik dhe jo ne sensin e ngushte ekonomik. ( psh. ekonomia e tregut te lire)
Realiteti eshte ABSOLUT.
Realiteti eshte ai qe ekziston. Eshte absolut.
Eshte standarti i te vertetes , genjeshtres dhe i arbitrares.
Gjerat jane ato qe jane , pavaresisht ndjenjave tona apo te dikujt tjeter, pavaresisht nga idete, deshirat, urimet dhe emocionet.
Ose te perdorim fjalet e Aristotelit: âA-ja eshte A. Te jesh dmth te jesh dicka, i perkufizuar, i kufizuar dhe jo kontradiktor.

*ARSYEJA ESHTE MJETI PER MBIJETESEN E NJERIUT*Arsyeja eshte mjeti i vetem per te njohur realitetin mbi te cilin bazohet mbijetesa njerezore ne kete realitet.
Qofte kur njeriu eshte ne nje ishull te pabanuar , i rrethuar nga nje tufe kanibalesh , qofte kur jeton ne mes te botes se qyteteruar , ne nje qytet te madh, njeriu duhet te mendoje dhe te veproje sipas mendimeve te tij nese jetesa eshte synimi i tij.

*INDIVIDI ESHTE SOVRAN*Njeriu eshte nje qenie me arsye dhe realiteti i dikton se qe njeriu te mbijetoje ai duhet te jete i arsyeshem...sipas zgjedhjes se tij.
Njeriu eshte nje qenie e deshires se lire. Ai mund te zgjedhi te mendoje , te mos mendoje apo te evitoje dicka- por zgjedhja qe ben ama eshte nje domosdoshmeri.Mendimet e tij percaktojne :karakterin e tij, vlerat e tija, emocionet dhe veprimet e tija. Pra mendimet percaktojne fatin e tij.
Arsyeja eshte atributi i vetem i nje individi. Dhe e arsyetuara e njeriut percakton zgjedhjet dhe veprimet e tij vetem kur njeriu eshte zot i fatit te vet, dmth ka SOVRANITET PERSONAL

*Njeriu eshte zot i vetes se vet dhe jo skllav i shoqerise.*
Njeriu mund te fitoje vlera te pacmueshme duke jetuar mes njerezve te tjere dhe nese shoqeria ku jeton eshte njerezore. Keto jane njohurite dhe shkembimi i eksperiencave.
Nje shoqeri njerezore eshte ajo ne te cilen secili njeri e konsideron veten si qenie absolute: qe cdo njeri eshte i zoti i vetvetes dhe te tjeret nuk jane sherbetoret e tij, as ai eshte sherbetori i tyre.
Ose duke perdorur fjalet e Xhon Galtit:
"Betohem per jeten time dhe per dashurine qe kam per te se une kurre nuk do te jetoj sipas deshirave te dikujt tjeter , as do ti kerkoj dikujt tjeter te jetoje sipas deshirave te mia"
Qe njeriu te jetoje ne nje shoqeriai duhet te kerkoje vetem nje gje nga njerezit e tjere perreth tij: LIRINE E VEPRIMIT
Qe te jetoje nepermjet arsyes ne shoqeri, njeriu duhet te kerkoje vetem nje gje nga pjesetaret e tjere te shoqerise: liri veprimi.
Liria e veprimit nuk do te thote qe dikush duhet te veproje vetem po te kete leje, leje e cila mund te hiqet nga nje diktator apo nga "turma demokratike",por liri veprimi si nje te drejte absolute.
Njeriu i do keto te drejta per veprime te cilat jane te domosdoshme per mbeshtjetjen e jetes se vete, me te drejte me themelore te drejten e jetes nga e cila derivojne te drejtat e tjera si e drejta e lirise, te pasurise, te arritjes se lumturise.

*TE DREJTAT JANE PRINCIPE MORALE...*Te drejtat jane principe morale qe perkufizojne lirine e veprimit te njeriut ne kontekstin shoqeror.
Te drejtat jane te patjetersueshme ---ato nuk mund te jene kundra moralit. p.sh. nje hajdut mund te te vjedhe, por moralisht ai eshte gabim dhe ti ke te drejte. 
Te drejtat nuk garantojne te mira materiale, por garantojne lirine e veprimit ( te drejten e lirise) dhe jane nje garanci i rezultatit te ketyre veprimeve ( e drejta e pasurise).
I vetmi detyrim qe te imponojne te drejtat e tjetrit eshte qe ti ti lesh ata te qete. p.sh. i lire te veprosh ne sferen e te drejtave te tua.

*Ushtrimi i force fizike e ben mendjen e njeriut te pavlefshme.*
Ne kontekstin politik, liria ka vetem nje domethenie: liria nga ushtrimi i forces nga te tjeret.
Vetem nepermjet ushtrimit te dhunes ( forces) njeriu mund te : parandalohet te flasi, te grabitet nga te mirat e tija materiale ose te vritet. 
Vetem nepermjet ushtrimit te forces mund te privohen te drejtat e dikujt. Vetem ushtrimi i forces mund ta beje nje njeri te ndaloje se menduari , duke e bere mendjen te pavlefshme si mjet mbijetese.
Eshte per kete arsye - sepse dhuna e ben mendjen e dikujt te pavlefshme- cdo njeri ka te drejten e vetembrojtjes, te drejten tu kunderpergjigjet atyre qe e filluan te paret ushtrimin e dhunes. Por njeriu MORAL vete kurre nuk mund te ushtroje moralisht i pari dhune. 
Perdorimi i forces ne vetvete nuk ka te keqe, por ta ushtrosh ate i pari eshte e keqe. Te perdoresh force ne kunderpergjigje, ne vetembrojtje kundra atyre qe e filluan te paret nuk eshte thjesht nje opsion moral, por eshte nje detyre morale. Nje njeri i moralshem nuk ka asgje per te fituar kur nje tjeter perpiqet ta vrasi, por ka shume per te humbur nese nuk e mbron veten e vet. Per kete arsye, eshte i drejte perdorimi i forces per tu kunderpergjigjur dhe per tu vetembrojtur. Ne kontradikte me doktrinat e pacifisteve, perdorimi i forces per vetembrojtje eshte nje gjerat qe i perkasin te mires

*DETYRA E QEVERISE ESHTE QE TE MBROJE TE DREJTAT*Gjendja e njeriut ne natyre ku te gjithe njerezit e perdornin forcen pa rezervime, sipas ligjit te xhungles , nuk eshte vecse nje gjendje anarkie, lufte civile dhe lufte bandash. Per te vendosur per perdorimin e forces si kunderpergjigje nen objektivin e kontrollit ligjor, nepermjet ligjeve te percaktuara qarte dhe qe jane logjikisht te bazuar ne principin e te drejtave, nje shoqeri njerezore zgjedh qeverine, duke i dhene asaj te drejten e kunderpergjigjes kunder atyre qe nisin perdorimin e forces.
Qeveria ka monopol ne perdorimin e forces fizike.
Qeveria eshte nje institucion qe ka monopol ne perdorimin e forces fizike. Ky pushtet ligjor - i perdorimit te forces-mund te perdoret vetem per nje qellim: tu kundra pergjigjet atyre qe filluan ushtrimin e dhunes sipas ligjeve te caktuara me paanshmeri.
Asnjehere ky pushtet nuk mund te perdoret per te filluar ushtrimin e forces, por qeveria eshte e lejuar VETEM te kunderpergjigjet dhe te mbroje njerezit kundra atyre qe e fillojne te paret ushtrimin e forces.
Pushteti shteteror nuk mund te perdoret kurre per te filluar ushtrimin e forces.
Meqe asnje individ ne kapacitetin e tij privat-si qytetar i thjeshte- moralisht nuk mund te filloje te ushtroje force kundra te tjereve, as ne kapacitetin e tij publik - si zyrtar shteteror- nuk mund te filloje te ushtroje force.
Moralisht, askush nuk mund te filloje te ushtroje force kundra nje tjetri per cilendo arsye, qofte dhe nese arsyeja presupozohet te jete per "te miren e perbashket". ( Mos valle a nuk eshte dhe individi , te drejtat e te cilit privohen per "te miren e perbashket" , nje pjestar i "bashkesise" ( publikut) gjithashtu?)

*Nga se perbehet atehere nje qeveri?*
Per te mbrojtur te drejtat njerezore, nje qeveri duhet te kete tre gjera: nje ushtri - per te mbrojtur kundra agresoreve te huaj, nje trupe policie - per te mbrojtur nga kriminelet vendas dhe nje sistem gjyqesor - per te zgjidhur ceshtje te ndryshme, permbushjen e kontratave dhe per te denuar kriminelet sipas ligjeve te paracaktuara me objektivitet.

*Shteti i ligjeve objektive, jo i vullnetit te diktatoreve*
Per tu siguruar se asnje despot -qofte ky nje diktator i vetem, nje grup i caktuar politik qe ben presion apo nje shumice "demokratike" e nje levizjeje - nuk mund te uzurpojne pushtetin qeveritar dhe ta kthejne ne nje makine qe vepron kundra qytetareve te vet, cdo aspekt i qeverise eshte kodifikuar dhe i percaktuar sipas ligjeve te paracaktuara me objektivitet.
Nje nje shoqeri te lire cdo njeri pa perjashtim jeton nen rregullin e ligjit, ne opozite me diktaturat ku jetojne nen vullnetin e njerezve te tjere. Rregulli ligjor ka vetem nje qellim te vetem: TE MBROJE TE DREJTAT E MINORITETIT ME TE VOGEL QE KA EKZISTUAR NDONJIHERE - INDIVIDIT.
Nje trup i tere ligjesh te kodifikuara ,te integruara dhe jo-kontradiktore formon nje legjislacion, i cili e konsideron nje njeri te pafajshem perderisa ai te provohet se eshte i fajshem, ne opozite me rregullat e legjislatures iracionale qe e konsiderojne nje njeri te fajshem derisa ai te provoje ne nje fare menyre se eshte i pafajshem, sipas deshirave te cdo mizantropi qe ka mundur te futen ne poste publike.
Dokumenti suprem legal i nje shoqerie te tille eshte Kushtetuta - nje mburoje legale e qytetareve kundra krimineleve private dhe zyrtareve publike qe perpiqen ti imitojne metodat e tyre kriminale.
Qellimi i Kushtetutes nuk eshte ti japi pushtet te pakufizuar qeverise, as te kufizoje te drejtat e individit, por te kufizoje pushtetin e qeverise ne ate per te cilen eshte qellimi i ekzistences se saj: mbrojtjen e te drejtave te individit. Me fjale te tjera, nje qytetar eshte i lire te beje cfare te doje mjafton te mos jete e ndaluar ( nen nje sistem te drejte ligjor i vetmi veprim i ndaluar eshte dhunimi i te drejtave te te tjerave), kurse nje zyrtar shteteror e ka te kufizuar se cfare eshte i lejuar te beje.

*Imagjinoni*
A mund te imagjinoni se cili do te ishte rezultati i nje shoqerie ku iniciativa e ushtrimit te forces do te ishte e ndaluar ne te gjitha relacionet? Sigurisht nuk do ta bente cdo njeri te moralshem, as do te parandalonte cdo padrejtesi. Por a e mendoni se cfare mund te bente? Do te rezultonte ne : 
Nje shoqeri te deshires se mire dhe te miresise, ku cdo njeri do ta shihte fqinjin e vet jo si pjese te nje bande te gatshme per ta grabitur, por si nje potencial te mundshem per te shkembyer eksperienca dhe te mira materiale, nga i cili do te perfitonte vlera te pacmueshme.
Nje shoqeri ku cdo njeri do te ishte i pergatitur te gjykoje dhe te gjykohet- jo nga ngjyra e lekures , por nga permbajtja e karakterit dhe personalitetit te tij.
Nje shoqeri ku cdo njeri mund ti falet Zotit te vet, ne menyren e tij unike - qofte dhe nese ky zot do te ishte me i madhi i te gjithe zoterve: "Uni!"
Nje shoqeri te mendimit te lire dhe te veprimit te lire te individeve dhe jo nje shoqeri te nje kolektivi pa ngjyre te udhehequr nga nje despot qe ka monopolizuar titullin e "zerit te popullit".
Nje shoqeri ku cdo njeri eshte i lire te arrije lumturine e tij, sipas cdo menyre qe i pelqen.

*Nje shoqeri ku....*
Nje shoqeri ku fitimi i nje njeriu nuk eshte kurre ne kurriz te sakrifices se nje tjetri, por ne perfitim reciprok te te dyve.
Nje shoqeri ku arti nuk eshte nje pirg i corganizuar zhgarravinash te vizatuara nga nje hippie i droguar me symbyllur, por nje kryeveper e shkelqyeshme, qe tregon njeriun se si mund te jete dhe si duhet te jete : hero.
Nje shoqeri ku e qenit "individ" nuk eshte dicka siperfaqesore si psh veshja e pantallonave se prapthi apo e patura e 5 vatheve ne hunde, por i referohet dickaje te rendesishme: te qenit prodhues, krijues, mendimtar - moralist.
Nje shoqeri ku e keqja nuk shperblehet , por denohet dhe e mira admirohet dhe lavderohet. Nje shoqeri ku virtyti nuk eshte dobesi, por fuqi.
Nje shoqeri ku jeta e pasurive te imagjinueshme eshte nje mundesi - per cilindo qe ka deshire te mendoje.
Nje shoqeri ku cdo njeri mund te ngrihet aq lart sa deshiron dhe mundet.
Nje shoqeri ku ajri , uji dhe pasuria e cdo njeriu jane aq te pastra sa ai deshiron ti beje ato.
Nje shoqeri ku arsimi nuk eshte nje "lavazh truri" i detyruar, por ne te vertete nje eksperience e zgjerimit te mendimit.
Nje shoqeri ku njerezit do te kene pak nevoje per droga te ti shpetojne realitetit, sepse nuk do te kete arsye per perdorimin e droges.
Nje shoqeri ku kostoja e jeteses bie vazhdimisht dhe ku te ardhurat rriten gradualisht.
Nje shoqeri te paqes , prosperitetit dhe lumturise - ku te gjithe njerezit kane marredhenie jo si padron dhe sherbetor por si tregtare qe shkembejne vleren per vlere me deshiren e tyre te lire, per te pasur perfitim reciprok. 
Nje shoqeri ku njerezit jetojne ne harmoni me realitetin , te udhehequr nga procesi i arsyes.
Kapitalizmi eshte i vetmi ideal perparimtar, sepse eshte i vetmi sistem shoqeror qe e le njeriun te lire te ndjeki - dhe te arrije- lumturine e vet.
Kapitalizmi eshte nje ideal moral sepse eshte i vetmi sistem shoqeror qe e lejon njeriun te jete i lire te jete moral - te jetoje nga perdorimi i mendjes se tij.
Kapitalizmi eshte ideali objektiv -sepse eshte i vetmi sistem qe eshte i vertete, si ne teorine filozofike ashtu dhe ne praktiken ekonomike.

 * * *

[Materiali i mesiperm eshte marre nga nje postim i anetarit *Toro*, tek kjo teme. Eshte nje permbledhje tepet e mire e permbajtjes se vepres "Kapitalizmi, Ideali i panjohur", sic edhe e thote titulli. Nuk di te jete perkthyer ne shqip.]

----------



----------


## Eligers

> @Eligers: Kjo teme eshte per shkrimtaren Ayn Rand, dhe une personalisht do te beje te pamunduren qe ketu te diskutohet vetem per vepren letrare te Ayn Rand. Nese ke deshire te flasesh per homoseksualizmin apo pederastine, shko ne ndonje forum homoseksualesh, apo tek tema perkatese po tek ky forum.
> 
> Ta perseris: *Ketu do te flitet dhe postohet vetem per shkrimtaren Ayn Rand. Nese do te diskutosh per homoseksualizmin hap nje teme tjeter tek nenforumi perkates. Ky eshte nenforumi i letersise se huaj.* Isha mjaftueshem i qarte?
> 
> Tani, per sa i perket genjestrave qe ke sjelle, madje edhe pa reference:



Sa për referencat, me një _select text_ dhe _google search_ i gjen thjeshtë, pa një pa dy. 

Pastaj një nga pikëpamjet e saj është ajo që kam shkruar. Madje e ke dhënë vetë me referencë:

_I do not approve of such practices or regard them as necessarily moral, but it is improper for the law to interfere with a relationship between consenting adults._

Këtu ajo më duket se nuk shfajësohet nga thagma që ka thënë më parë. Thjesht thotë që shteti s'ka punë me ta.

----------


## Rajmond Muço 72

*Revolta e Atlasit homazh për ajkën që burgosi diktatura*

_Në një sondazh të vitit 1991, Revolta e Atlasit rezultoi si libri i dytë më influencues pas Biblës. Libri ka shitur mbi 30 milionë kopje gjatë gjithë historisë së tij dhe është botuar në 23 gjuhë të ndryshme. Ai ka shitur 3 milionë kopje vetëm në tre vite, nga 2008-a deri më 2010-n, periudhë kur libri u rikthye në modë. Që nga viti i botimit të tij, Revolta e Atlasit ka qenë në mënyrë të vazhdueshme një nga librat më popullorë në ShBA. Libri u rendit në vendin e gjashtë në listën e librave më të shitur të Neë York Times-it, tri ditë mbas botimit. Ai mbeti në listë për 21 javë dhe arriti në vendin e katërt. Revolta e Atlasit është romani i katërt dhe i fundit i Ayn Rand-it. I botuar për herë të parë në vitin 1957 në ShBA, ai konsiderohet si kryevepra e saj. Historia zhvillohet në një shtet të identifikuar si Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës. Në këtë shtet, politikat sociale dhe ndërhyrjet shtetërore, gjithmonë e në rritje, kthehen gradualisht në pengesë për aktivitetin e njerëzve të ndritur. Pyetja që rrëshqet në çdo faqe të librit fillon të bëhet gjithmonë e më e qartë: Parazitët do të ngadhënjejnë apo do të vetëshkatërrohen? Tema e romanit Revolta e Atlasit, siç e ka përshkruar vetë autorja, është roli i mendjes së njeriut të lirë. Libri eksploron disa tema, si mbrojtja e arsyes, e individualizmit, e kapitalizmit dhe falimentimet e veprimeve shtetërore. Libri ka 1160 faqe dhe, për këtë arsye, në shqip ai botohet me tre vëllime, që do të ndjekin ndarjen origjinale në tri pjesë. Përkthyesi i librit është Amik Kasoruho, i cili ka në dorë tashmë vëllimin e tretë dhe të fundit Revola e Atlasit_



*Z. Kasoruho, ju po përktheni pas dy të parëve, vëllimin e tretë të një romani të Ayn Rand Revolta e Atlasit. Atëherë, si mendoni, bisedojmë për përkthimin, apo për vlerat e këtij libri, që e thënë mes nesh na ka goditur shumë.*

Pas kaq shumë pune si përkthyes, mendoj se është hera e parë që po përkthej një roman që mbush edhe shumë pengjeqë i ndiejmë si barrë për tua përcjellë brezave më tej. E kam fjalën te filozofia e kësaj shkrimtareje filozofe. Libër i vështirë për tu përkthyer, por është një rrjedhë që të rrëmben si ujërat e turbullta, shirat e bollshme që më pas lënë shkëlqimin e ylberit. Romani të bën më të mençur, të shton më shumë respektin për mendjen dhe vlerat. Ta jep diktaturën në pëllëmbë të dorës, por në një formë që nuk e kam parë në letërsi. E dija që romani Ne të gjallët ishte i pari roman antikomunist që u botua në Amerikë, kur shkrimtarja u arratis. Ne e lexonim nën dorë, fshehurazi, por ky takim me këtë libër të kësaj autoreje është për mua një eksperiencë e rrallë. Quajeni fat apo ironi, por mes gjithë vendeve të tokës, kam lindur në atë më pak të denjin për një mbrojtëse të flaktë të individualizmit, shkruan Ayn Rand, e cila u lind dhe u rrit në Rusi, në një familje të pasur. Pas revolucionit të tetorit njohu shkatërrimin që solli bolshevizmi, e më pas i kushtoi jetën dhe veprën e saj luftës kundër gjithë diktaturave që shkatërrojnë njeriun, pronën, vlerat më të larta që i vijnë njerëzimit nga inteligjenca dhe mendja. Dhe besoj se ajo ia ka dalë, pas romanit Ne të gjallët, The Fountainhead qe vërtet një shtysë e mirë për të arritur kulmin me Revoltën e Atlasit.

*Përse e zgjodhët pikërisht ju këtë roman, pasi keni sjellë brishtësinë e Mosha e pafajësisë së fundit, kjo është një hulli tjetërlloj si eksperiencë përkthimi?*

Tani që po përfundoj vëllimin e tretë, jam krenar si rrallë herë që e kam përkthyer, sepse është si një shprehje respekti për gjithë klasën tonë, të  njerëzve që u shkatërruan mbas vitit 1944. Kur përkthej faqe që flasin për marrjen e fabrikës, për  shtetëzime, për boshatisje dyqanesh, për varfëri dhe eksperimente me farën e sojës për tua dhënë njerëzve si ushqim, më kujtohet pikërisht  ky vend, Shqipëria, më  krijohet ideja sikur Ayn Rand ka jetuar në Shqipëri dhe e ka shkruar për ne këtë libër. E përkthej këtë roman edhe si një homazh për ajkën e njerëzve mendjendritur që u burgosën gjatë diktaturës. Ndoshta ata që erdhën në pushtet e kuptonin se rreziku më i madh i pushtetit të tyre ishte mendja e njeriut. Dija, shkenca, përparimi. E dinin se sundohet më lehtë një popull i  paditur, sesa i ditur.  Mendoj shpesh që ky libër u duhet shumë të gjithë njerëzve që kanë respekt për veten e tyre, për pronën, për punën krijuese, për zhvillimin.

*Kujtojmë se në libër kemi shpesh përshkrime të rrokaqiejve, të një kalendari madhështor që ndjek hap pas hapi ngjarjet në datat e tyre, jetën e një vendi që shkon drejt kolapsit ekonomik.  Poshtë tyre gëlojnë personazhe të përshkruar mjeshtërisht, si  Edi Uillers, Lilian Riarden, Çerril Tagart, Henk Riarden. E mbi të gjitha: Kush është Xhon Gallti?*

Xhon Gallti në mënyrë figurative është një krizë ekonomike, një kolaps politik, njerëzor, një varfëri dhe një alarm për një diktaturë që troket. Xhon Gallti është një personazh që njihet shumë për fjalimin e tij historik. Xhon Gallti është çdonjëri që ka respekt për individin, për paranë, për punën, për fitimin me djersën e ballit. Misteri i tij zbulohet pak e nga pak në vëllimin e tretë. Por në jetën reale, ka vend gjithmonë për një parullë Kush është Xhon Gallt?, kur pushteti i shtrin tentakulat mbi të drejtat dhe liritë e tjetrit, kur zhvat, vjedh, mashtron dhe mbahet në këmbë duke përvetësuar punën e tjetrit.

*Autorja i ndan personazhet në të mirë dhe të këqij. Libri është i mirë si filozofi, po si letërsi?*

Është roman që të intrigon. Libri lëviz në kohë, në përshkrim. Veç atyre personazheve të këqij dhe të mirë, ka perla në libër. Edi Uillers dhe meditimet e tij janë të mrekullueshëm. Syri i punëtorit që punon ndershmërisht, dashuron në heshtje dhe e lufton të keqen me punën e tij. Por jo si skllav.  Po kështu Liliana, megjithëse del e urryer, por të mbetet në mendje për vërtetësinë në përshkrimin që i bën autorja. Megjithatë ndonjëherë mos dalin personazhe  që janë më të mençur se autorja  Besoj se janë të gjitha në funksion të filozofisë së saj, ndoshta për këtë ka shkruar romanin. E dimë që kur botoi romanin The Fountainhead, në të cilin shpërthyen shkëndija të egoizmit, individualizmit, objektivizmit, u shty shumë të botonte një platformë të plotë të filozofisë së saj. Por mbi të gjitha romani ka etikë, një kulturë të plotë dhe fjali që të habisin për ndërthurjen e tyre. Ka detaje që bien në sy kur kapërcen kohët. Për shembull flitet për hekurudha si mjete transporti, radio si mjet komunikimi, rrokaqiej dhe përshkrime që në të shumtën e herës vështrojnë -jashtë dritares

*Botuesja ka goditur në shenjë duke  kërkuar ta përkthenit ju. Mendoni se ia vlen kjo punë?*

Është libër i mirë. Ndër pak raste të librave që përkthej, që mendoj se duhet ta lexojnë sa më shumë njerëz, mbi të gjitha: juristët, politikanët, ekonomistët, studentët. Sot, kur fjala e intelektualëve është kaq shumë e zhvlerësuar sa të kujton një shprehje të Ayn Randit kur thotë se një gram pushtet  ka vlerën e një kilogrami intelekt. Është një raport që duhet të ndryshojë në funksion të inteligjencës dhe të mendjes së ditur. Më vjen keq që po mbaron kjo trilogji. Po më trazohet mendja të përkthej edhe romanin tjetër të Ayn Rand, Burimi, që është frymëzuar nga arkitekti i famshëm amerikan Frank Lloyd Ëright.


Burimi: *Gazeta MAPO*

----------

Do Not Tread On (10-08-2014),Wonder Woman (11-08-2014)

----------


## Rajmond Muço 72

*Libri "Revolta e Atlasit"*
*Revolta e Atlasit.* 
Author(s):     	Ayn Rand
Translator:     	Amik Kasoruho
Publication date:     	Nëntor 2012  



*Informacion i përgjithshëm rreth librit*

Revolta e Atlasit është romani i katërt dhe i fundit i Ayn Rand-it. I botuar për herë të parë në vitin 1957 në SHBA, ai konsiderohet si kryevepra e saj.
Historia zhvillohet në një shtet të identifikuar si Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës. Në këtë shtet, politikat sociale dhe ndërhyrjet shtetërore, gjithmonë e në rritje, kthehen gradualisht në pengesë për aktivitetin e njerëzve të ndritur. Protagonistja, Denji Tagart, mundohet të luftojë shkatërrimin e ngadaltë të sistemit, duke iu kundërvënë ndryshimeve e duke angazhuar edhe disa aktorë të tjerë. Jeta e saj private do të përzihet me funksionin e saj publik të pavetëdijshëm.
Pyetja që rrëshqet në çdo faqe të librit, fillon të bëhet gjithmonë e më e qartë: Parazitët do të ngadhënjejnë apo do të vetëshkatërrohen? Tema e romanit Revolta e Atlasit, siç e ka përshkruar vetë autorja, është roli i mendjes së njeriut të lirë. Libri eksploron disa tema si mbrojtja e arsyes, e individualizmit, e kapitalizmit dhe falimentimet e veprimeve shtetërore. Libri ka 1160 faqe dhe për këtë arsye, në shqip, do të botohet me tri vëllime që do të ndjekin ndarjen origjinale në tri pjesë.



*Kritika*

Revolta e Atlasit u botua në vitin 1957 dhe që atëherë ka qenë në mënyrë të vazhdueshme një nga librat më popullorë në SHBA. Libri u rendit në vendin e gjashtë në listën e librave më të shitur të New York Times-it, tri ditë mbas botimit. Ai mbeti në listë për 21 javë dhe arriti në vendin e katërt.

Në një sondazh të vitit 1991, Revolta e Atlasit rezultoi si libri i dytë më influencues pas Biblës.

Libri ka shitur mbi 30 milion kopje gjatë gjithë historisë së tij dhe është botuar në 23 gjuhë të ndryshme. Ai ka shitur 3 milion kopje vetëm në tri vite, nga 2008-a deri në 2010-n, periudhë kur libri u rikthye në modë. Sipas The Economist, shitjet e librit duket se përkojnë me publikimin e të dhënave ekonomike. Sa herë që në ekonominë botërore dhe amerikane ndihen efektet e një krize, lexuesit i rikthehen Atlasit.

_«Revolta e Atlasit është një celebrim i jetës dhe i lumturisë. ...Individët krijues, qëllimet e pastra dhe racionaliteti arrijnë gëzimin dhe përmbushjen. Parazitët, që vazhdimisht shmangin qëllimshmërinë dhe arsyen, shkatërrohen me të drejtë.»_
- Alan Greenspan (Kryetar i Rezervës Federale të SHBA-së, 19872006)

_«Sa herë që qeveritë ndërhyjnë në treg, lexuesit nxitojnë të blejnë Revoltën e Atlasit. Pse? Arsyeja kuptohet, nga emri i një grupi të krijuar së fundmi në Facebook: I lexuat lajmet sot? Duket sikur Revolta e Atlasit po ndodh në jetën e vërtetë.»_
- The Economist, 2009


*Ayn Rand, shkrimtare dhe filozofe*

Ayn Rand (1905, Shën Pjetërburg 1982, Nju Jork) ishte një shkrimtare e filozofe amerikane. Ajo është shkrimtarja e parë që ka mbrojtur në mënyrë të flaktë një ideologji të bazuar në lirinë individuale, egoizmin racional, etik dhe kapitalizmin ekstrem laissez-faire. Ajo iu kundërvu fesë, luftës dhe çdo forme të ndërhyrjes së shtetit në ekonomi. Librat dhe mendimi i saj kanë qenë shumë influencues në kulturën dhe shoqërinë e SHBA-së.



Burimi: *BotimePEGI.al*

----------


## Rajmond Muço 72

*Fragmente nga libri "Revolta e Atlasit"*

 Oh, e dashur, po, ti ishe më e rënda nga të gjitha!  Ishte një britmë e dëshpëruar e ndërprerë nga një gaz lehtësimi që rrëfente tërë agoninë që donte të harronte. I mori dorën, ia puthi, pastaj fytyrën, që ajo të mos shikonte refleksin e asaj që kishin qenë vitet e kaluara.  Në qoftë se ekziston, qoftë edhe një formë shlyerjeje e fajit për tërë atë vuajtje që të kam shkaktuar, unë e kam paguar kështu... duke e ditur atë që po të bëja dhe duke e ditur se duhej ta bëja... dhe të prisja, të prisja për të... por ka mbaruar!

...

....Henk... unë... unë do të kisha hequr dorë nga çdo gjë që kam pasur në jetë, me përjashtim që të jem... një send luksi për argëtimin tënd. Riardeni kishte dalluar dorën e saj që po dridhej, ndërsa mbante gotën.  E di, e dashur,  kishte murmuritur. Ajo kishte mbetur pa lëvizur dhe e prekur: nuk e kishte përdorur kurrë më parë atë fjalë. Riardeni kishte hedhur kokën mbrapa dhe kishte buzëqeshur me atë buzagazin më të ndritur që ajo i kishte parë ndonjëherë në fytyrë.  Çasti i parë i dobësisë tënde, Denji,  kishte thirrur. Ajo kishte qeshur, duke shkundur kokën. Riardeni kishte shtrirë dorën mbi tryezë dhe i kishte shtrënguar supin e saj të zhveshur, si të donte ti jepte një çast inkurajimi. Duke qeshur ëmbël dhe si rastësisht, ai kishte afruar buzët te gishtat e saj, duke i çikur disa herë rresht; në këtë mënyrë, e kishte mbajtur fytyrën poshtë, që ajo të mos i shihte ndriçimin e syve të tij të përlotur.

----------


## Rajmond Muço 72

*Revolta e Atlasit*
Recension nga *Eleni Laperi*

Kush e ka vizituar Nju Jorkun dhe nuk ka provuar shijen e energjisë? Qyteti gjigant të rrëmben në vorbullën e tij dhe e ke të pamundur ti shmangesh rrymës që të gllabëron e të bën të ecësh thuajse me vrap, e të marrësh frymë thellë, e të ndjesh respekt për veten.

E rrethuar me aureolë energjie isha duke shkuar për në redaksinë e revistës Harpers për të marrë disa të dhëna mbi krijimtarinë e Roz Uajlldër Lejn; më duheshin për librin tim. Këmbët më ndalën para skulpturës aq të bukur të Atlasit, një nga veprat më të njohura në stilin Art Deko e skulptorit Li Oskar Lori. Skulptura ngrihet në ballë të godinës së Qendrës Rokfeler, në Avenynë e 5-të. Figura e heroit, e titanit Atlas  që u detyrua nga Zeusi të mbante mbi supe kupën e qiellit, se u ngrit kundër zotave të Olimpit -, rri në ballë të godinës që prej vitit 1937, madhështore, e rreptë, emocionuese. Kur e vështron nga afër, skulptura të zbulon një varg domethëniesh të tjera. Aksi i sferës mbi supet e tij tregon Yllin e Veriut. Mbi një gjysmëhark, që mbështetet mbi shpatullat e krahët e hapura të heroit janë gdhendur simbolet e Mërkurit, Venerës, Tokës, Marsit, Jupiterit, Saturnit, Uranit dhe Neptunit. Ngjitur me simbolin e Tokës është edhe simboli i Hënës. Ndërsa në një prej unazave të sferës janë simbolet e dymbëdhjetë konstelacioneve, nëpër të cilat dielli kalon gjatë një viti. Po Qendra Rokfeler e Artit nuk ka vetëm këtë vepër arti. Ajo është e stolisur ngado me skulptura, relieve, afreske, thënie, që njeriun e thjeshtë e kënaqin dhe i mësojnë gjëra të mençura, mendimtarin e vënë në mendime, polemistit i japin shkak për reagim. Qëllimi i gjithë atyre heronjve, titanë mitikë apo vdektarë, të koleksionit të Qendrës Rokfeler bazohet mbi të njëjtën temë: respekti për forcën e punës dhe përpjekjeve të Njeriut, himnizimi i fuqisë së Urtësisë e Diturisë, triumfi i Njeriut mbi Zotin nëpërmjet Dijes. Qendra Rokfeler është shembull se si përdoren me sukses energjitë dhe paratë e njeriut.

Isha fokusuar në kërkimet mbi veprën e Roz Uajlldër Lejn, po titani Atlas më solli ndër mënd jo vetëm veprat e saj po edhe vepra të Izabel Paterson dhe Ein Rand. Të tria mendimtaret amerikane mbahen si themelueset e lëvizjes së re liberale në SHBA-në e viteve 40. Ato i kanë thurur lavd lirisë së individit dhe superioritetit, që të siguron mençuria, dija dhe puna. Në librat e tyre tregohet se titanë që ngrihen kundër zotave gjen edhe sot mes njerëzve në Tokë. Janë ata që përdorin drejt energjitë natyrore të njeriut e sjellin përparimin. Xhim Pauell, publicist i Nju Jork Tajms, Uoll Strit Xhurnëll etj., thotë se në kohën më të keqe ato tri gra dëbuan frikën. Ato guxuan të deklarojnë të keqen e kolektivizimit dhe u ngritën për të drejtat natyrore të njeriut, e vetmja filozofi që siguron një bazë morale për tiu kundërvënë tiranive kudo
Ndërkohë që shumica e historianëve fokusohej te udhëheqësit, Roz Uajlldër Lejn me librin e saj Zbulimi i Lirisë, Lufta e Njeriut kundër Autoritetit fokusohet te betejat mijëravjeçare të individit të thjeshtë, që sfidoi prijësit dhe prodhoi begati. Shembull më i mirë për këtë ishte revolucioni amerikan, i cili arriti në pak shekuj atë që Evropa e arriti pas mijëvjeçarësh.
Isabel Paterson, te libri i saj Zoti i Makinës, thotë se ishin ndërmarrjet private ato që nxorën hekurin, e shkrinë, farkëtuan çelikun, shpikën makinën me avull, ndërtuan aparatura, prodhuan dhe akumuluan kapitalin, duke ditur ti organizonin përpjekjet e tyre. Ajo që njerëzit urrejnë, thotë Paterson, janë monopolet, i vetmi kontribut i dhënë nga politika në këtë proces.

Ayn Rand, te romani Revolta e Atlasit, për të cilin punoi për gati katërmbëdhjetë vite, me anë të personazheve shpalos filozofinë e saj për lirinë, paranë dhe seksin. Gjatë leximit të librit, si refren del figura misterioze e gjeniut Xhon Galt, që e mban lexuesin me frymën peshë. Libri të nxit të kuptosh se çfarë do të ndodhte, në se gjithë njerëzit më prodhimtarë të botës do të ngriheshin në grevë kundër taksambledhësve e mënyrave të tjera të shfrytëzimit nga autoritetet. Apo, në se shprehemi me fjalët e Francisko dAnkonias, çfarë do të ndodhte në se Atlasi do shkundte kupolën e qiellit nga supet e tij.

Libri Revolta e Atlasit është shitur në dhjetëra miliona kopje. Në revistën The Economist, më 26 shkurt 2009 shkruhej për Revoltën e Atlasit: Sa herë që qeveritë ndërhyjnë në tregjet, lexuesit rendin ta blenë librin e Rand. Pse? Arsyeja shpjegohet me emrin e një grupi në Facebook, rrjeti social më i madh në botë, i quajtur: Read the news today? Its like Atlas Shrugged is happening in real life. Grupi dhe një kor i madh blogerash zemërakë pohojnë se jeta po imiton artin.

Fatmirësisht nga shtëpia botuese Pegi në Tiranë është sjellë në shqip Revolta e Atlasit e Ein Rand, me përkthimin e bukur të Amik Kasoruhos. Tani edhe lexuesi shqiptar mund të mësojë nga Revolta e Atlasit. Se ndoshta është koha që shqiptarët të vrapojë ta blejë librin e Rand.


Marre nga: FRYMA.info

----------


## Do Not Tread On

*Objektivizmi: Filozofia e Ayn Rand*
Ayn Rand (ain reand), Alisa Zinov'yevna Rosenbaum;  1905 –1982)  filozofe, shkrimtare, dramaturge ruso - amerikane, 

Nga pikëpamja filozofike teoritë arsimore ndjekin linjën objektive dhe subjektive. 
Termat objektiv dhe subjektiv janë koncepte qendrore të filozofisë, të cilat janë në bazë të teorive arsimore 
Ndërsa objektivët fokusohen tek  realiteti, e vërteta objektive,  subjektivët tek përvoja subjektive.  


*Aristoteli vs Platonit(arsya vs misticizmit)*
Idealizmi, mistika e Platonit(bota qiellore, ideale) 
Realizmi i Aristotelit(bota reale)

*Ayn Rand*
Filozofia ime, në thelb, është: koncepti i njeriut si një qenie vepruese (heroike),  me lumturinë e tij si qëllimin moral i jetës së tij,  me arritje produktive në veprimtarinë e tij fisnike,  me arsyen, që  është atribut i tij dhe që absolutisht i përket vetëm atij.


*Ayn Rand: shqyrtimi i realitetit* 
Realiteteti nga pikëpamja filozofike mund të shqyrtohet nga disa këndvështrime. Më poshtë po I referohemi analizës që bën Ayn Rand (mos e ngatërroni me politologen dhe filozofen gjermano-amerikane, Hannah Arendt) 
Metafizika, shtron pyetjen:  Çfarë lloj bote është kjo?
Epistemologjia: Si mund ta njoh?
Etika: Ballafaqimi (marrëdhënia, ndërveprimi) me të tjerët
Politika: ka si objekt të jetuarit në shoqëri


*Metafizika objektiviste:*
Realiteti - bota e jashtme ka ekzistencë reale
Ligji i Identitetit. (sipas Aristotelit) A është A.
Realiteti ekziston si një vlerë absolute, objektive
Faktet janë fakte, të pavarura nga ndjenjat e njeriut, dëshirat, shpresat apo frika.
Realiteti është i pavarur prej ndërgjegjes, dëshirave
Shkaku dhe pasoja - gjërat veprojnë në përputhje me natyrën e tyre
Objektivizmi kundërshton çdo besim në të mbinatyrshmen. Nuk ka mrekulli.


*Epistemologjia objektiviste* 
Ndërsa metafizika  shtron pyetjen se ç’ lloj bote është kjo? Epistemologjia: si mund ta njohim atë?
 Arsyeja është instrumenti i njeriut për të përvetësuar njohuri, për ti identifikuar dhe për ti integruar (konsistenca e njohurive nëpërmjet arsyes)
Materiali përthyhet (pasqyrohet, projektohet) në mendje nëpërmjet  shqisave (empiristët)
Arsyeja është mjeti i vetëm që ka njeriu në perceptimin e realitetit, burimi i vetëm i dijes, që e udhëzon për veprim dhe mjeti bazë i mbijetesës.


*Ndërgjegjegja objektiviste*
Funksioni i ndërgjegjes së njeriut është perceptimi i realitetit, jo krijimi apo shpikja e tij. Ndërgjegja, nga pikëpamja metafizike është pasive. Ndërsa nga pikëpamja epistemologjike është aktive


*Objektivizmi kundërshton misticizmin* 
Misticizmi: Pranimi i ndonjë besimi apo ndjenje si një mjet për njohje. Zeusi që lëshon rufe.
Objektivizmi atakon skepticizmin


*Etika objektiviste* 
Metafizika  shtron pyetjen se ç’ lloj bote është kjo? Epistemologjia: si mund ta njohim atë?
Etika ballafaqimi me të tjerët  
Çdo njeri në analizë të fundit fokusohet tek vetvetja, ai nuk mund të jetë në skaj të të tjerëve. Ai vepron për hir të tij. As duhet të sakrifikohet për të tjerët dhe as të sakrifikojë të tjerët për veten e tij. Ai  ndjek interesin vetjak racional.  Lumturimi i tij është qëllimi i lartë moral i jetës së tij. Por, nuk bazohet në teka


*Principe objektiviste*
Çfarë e bën Etikën të nevojshme? Përgjigja objektiviste është:  Jeta e njeriut

Objektivizmi atakon altruizmin.
Altruizmi është koncepti se moraliteti konsiston në të jetuarit për të tjerët ose për shoqërinë.
Përse njeriu duhet të jetojë për hir të të tjerëve? 
Pse sakrifica është një gjë e mirë?
Parimi themelor social i etikës objektiviste është: Asnjë njeri apo grup nuk ka të drejtë përdorimin e forcës fizike ndaj tjetrit

Dhuna fizike, detyrimi janë të papranueshme

*Morali objektivist…*
Njerëzit  kanë të drejtë ta përdorin forcën vetëm në rast vetëmbrojtje
Vlera shkëmbehet me  vlerën, në mënyrë të ndërsjellë me pëlqimin e lirë, me përfitim të përbashkët.
Parimi i shkëmbimit të lirë është vetëm racional, dhe përbën parim etik për të gjitha marrëdhëniet njerëzore.
Sipas parimit të drejtësisë seicili merr atë që meriton. 

*Morali objektivist*
Virtyti objektivist ndërtohet mbi bazën e racionalizmit. Arsya mundëson në identifikimin e realitetit.
Ndershmëria: si refuzim për të pranuar realitete të reme .
Prodhimtaria: veprimtaria në krijimin e vlerave.
Pavarësia: ruajta në mënyrë konseguente, objektiviste e mendimit, bindjeve të tua.
Krenaria: Ndjekja e përsosmërisë morale, vetëbesimi në aftësitë për fitimin e vlerave.
Drejtësia: Parimi i aplikimit të arsyeshëm në gjykimin e veprimeve të njerëzve të tjerë, duke u dhënë atë që ata meritojnë.

*Politika* 
Politika: të jetuarit në shoqëri.
Demokracia liberale kapitaliste është një sistem i bazuar në njohjen e të drejtave individuale,  duke përfshirë të drejtat pronësore.
I vetmi funksion i qeverrisë është mbrojtja e të drejtave individuale

*Demokracia* 
Demokracia realizohet nëpërmjet nëpërmjet  organeve të shtetit:  policisë, për të ju mbrojtur nga kriminelët; ushtrisë, për mbrojtjen nga pushtuesit e huaj; gjykatave, për të mbrojtur pronën tuaj dhe kontratat nga shkelje apo mashtrimet që mund të vijnë nga të tjerët, për të zgjidhur mosmarrëveshjet me rregulla racionale, sipas ligjeve objektive.

Objektivizmi kundërshton çdo formë të kolektivizmit, si: fashizmin, komunizmin, absolutizmin 

Objektivizmi është kundër komunizmit 

*Ayn Rand*: _E konsiderojmë të nevojshme përkrahjen vetëm ndaj atyre që janë viktima të pafajshme, por jo ndaj atyre që janë të fajshëm moralisht. Nëse dikush ndjen dhembshuri për viktimat e një kampi përqendrimi, askush nuk mund të ndjej  atë për torturuesit e tyre. Nëse shpreh afeksion për torturuesit, kjo përbën një akt të tradhtisë morale ndaj viktimave._



* * *

----------

Wonder Woman (11-08-2014)

----------

